# Violating forum rules by exploiting automatic emails



## Romeel

Salute,

But how can this happen without the moderators noticing it?

He writes his post and puts whatever he wants in it, just name it
Then he publishes it and leaves it for a few minutes
Then he edits it and deletes what violates the rules of the forum and save it

The post was published and read by everyone who follows the topic. He said what he wants to the author of the topic and its followers, the moderators did not read it, the post remained undeleted and he is safe!

It's hard to follow all the tricks people have on the forums, but this is one of them

Edit: If they could put a solution to this programmatically, that would be great.


----------



## velisarius

I suggest you report the specific post, if it contained something deliberately offensive. Moderators can see the original post, however many times it was edited. 

Don't expect moderators to read every new post as soon as it appears. That would be an impossible task.


----------



## Romeel

velisarius said:


> I suggest you report the specific post, if it contained something deliberately offensive. Moderators can see the original post, however many times it was edited.


I don't want to report anything, I want them to put a solution to this, if they can of course


velisarius said:


> Don't expect moderators to read every new post as soon as it appears. That would be an impossible task.


exactly
And I don't blame them either


----------



## cherine

Romeel said:


> I don't want to report anything, I want them to put a solution to this


How can we solve a problem we’re not aware of?
Please report the post(s) you’re talking about because, frankly, I don’t understand what you are talking about.


----------



## Romeel

cherine said:


> How can we solve a problem we’re not aware of?
> Please report the post(s) you’re talking about because, frankly, I don’t understand what you are talking about.


I don't have any post to report, I was thinking if it can be solved programmatically


----------



## elroy

I think the solution would be to remove the content of posts from e-mail notifications.  I would whole-heartedly support that, if it's programmatically possible.  I've always been uncomfortable with the current feature.  Alerts don't include the content of posts, and e-mail notifications shouldn't either.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elroy said:


> I think the solution would be to remove the content of posts from e-mail notifications.  I would whole-heartedly support that, if it's programmatically possible.  I've always been uncomfortable with the current feature.  Alerts don't include the content of posts, and e-mail notifications shouldn't either.


I agree.
Email notifications that contain the whole text of the message often make our actions pointless.


----------



## Peterdg

Paulfromitaly said:


> Email notifications that contain the whole text of the messages often make our actions pointless.


Why would that be?


elroy said:


> I've always been uncomfortable with the current feature.


Same question.

Do you want to hide something?


----------



## elroy

1.) People make mistakes or change their mind about what they’ve written.  That’s why the Edit feature exists.  I don’t see why the very first version posted needs to be permanently available to everyone who’s subscribed to the thread.  The point of the notification is to notify them that there’s a new post.  To see the (most current) content of the post, they can navigate to the actual post.  It takes one click.

2.) As described in this thread, some people abuse this feature.  They write things they know are against the rules (such as insults or off-topic comments) or that they don’t want permanently available, and delete them a few minutes later, thus ensuring that subscribers see what they wrote while avoiding undesirable consequences.


----------



## Romeel

elroy said:


> I think the solution would be to remove the content of posts from e-mail notifications.  I would whole-heartedly support that, if it's programmatically possible.  I've always been uncomfortable with the current feature.  Alerts don't include the content of posts, and e-mail notifications shouldn't either.


Another solution is to send emails after no edit possible, but this will delay emails. What you suggested is much better.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

elroy said:


> 1.) People make mistakes or change their mind about what they’ve written.  That’s why the Edit feature exists.  I don’t see why the very first version posted needs to be permanently available to everyone who’s subscribed to the thread.  The point of the notification is to notify them that there’s a new post.  To see the (most current) content of the post, they can navigate to the actual post.  It takes one click.
> 
> 2.) As described in this thread, some people abuse this feature.  They write things they know are against the rules (such as insults or off-topic comments) or that they don’t want permanently available, and delete them a few minutes later, thus ensuring that subscribers see what they wrote while avoiding undesirable consequences.


Precisely.
People should come back (it takes ONE click) and check all the replies to their question. That's also the only way to be able to see people and mods' edits and deletion messages.
deleting messages (how this forum works)
Notification for posts edited by moderators


----------

